# Heated Seats Buttons Not Working?



## napod1293 (May 11, 2015)

I just bought my used 2013 Cruze LT two days ago. I've noticed that when I push the heated seats buttons, nothing happens. No lights come on and the seat does not heat up. Does this have to do with the fact that it's warm outside? I just want to make sure everything is fine before my warranty runs out.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Did you check fuse 33 in the underhood fuse block? Fuses are detailed begining on page 10-34 of the OM. Heated seat operation is detailed on page 3-6 of the OM. It doesn't have to be cold outside, but the engine has to be running. If your car didn't come with one, you can download, or read, the 2013 OM here:

https://www.chevrolet.com/content/d...rship/Manuals_and_Videos/02_pdf/2k13cruze.pdf


----------



## napod1293 (May 11, 2015)

Ah, it looks like the fuse is missing. Thank you!!!


----------



## napod1293 (May 11, 2015)

I noticed that the sunroof fuse is in its slot despite the fact that I don't have a sunroof. I used this fuse to replace the one for the heated seats, and they seem to work fine now. Is this safe to do?


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

napod1293 said:


> I noticed that the sunroof fuse is in its slot despite the fact that I don't have a sunroof. I used this fuse to replace the one for the heated seats, and they seem to work fine now. Is this safe to do?


As long as it's the proper amperage rating. See the OM for details.


----------



## napod1293 (May 11, 2015)

Would anyone happen to know the amperage? I've checked through the manual and I can't seem to find it anywhere. Unless it's written in the box somewhere, I was going to ask an auto parts store if they might know.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

My bad. Did you check inside the fuse box cover?


----------



## napod1293 (May 11, 2015)

Ah, thank you. Looks like it's 30.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

napod1293 said:


> I just bought my used 2013 Cruze LT two days ago. I've noticed that when I push the heated seats buttons, nothing happens. No lights come on and the seat does not heat up. Does this have to do with the fact that it's warm outside? I just want to make sure everything is fine before my warranty runs out.


Hey Napod1293, 

First, thank you Jim Frye for your help with this! This forum is a great resource for helpful insight! If you ever need any assistance into the dealership in the future, please let me know in a private message! I would be more than happy to look into anything further for you, and get in touch with the dealer on your behalf. Congrats on your recent purchase, and welcome to the forum! 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

My buttons work for my heated seats but the drivers side one is sticky. It doesn't pop back out easily so I have to wait a second between pressing it. Passenger side is fine. Any way to lubricate these things? I've been tempted to just pull the button off but I'm not sure if they come off like that, I don't want to break it.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

BDCCruze said:


> My buttons work for my heated seats but the drivers side one is sticky. It doesn't pop back out easily so I have to wait a second between pressing it. Passenger side is fine. Any way to lubricate these things? I've been tempted to just pull the button off but I'm not sure if they come off like that, I don't want to break it.


CRC QD contact *cleaner* is a unique blend of petroleum-distillates and alcohol which provides a suitable precision *cleaner* for sensitive *electronics*. It is a cost effective alternative to all contact cleaners. It Evaporates quickly and leaves no residue and is *safe* to use on all *plastics*.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Blasirl said:


> CRC QD contact *cleaner* is a unique blend of petroleum-distillates and alcohol which provides a suitable precision *cleaner* for sensitive *electronics*. It is a cost effective alternative to all contact cleaners. It Evaporates quickly and leaves no residue and is *safe* to use on all *plastics*.


Something like that would work. Issue is I can't get the spray into the spot where it's sticking. I found one video of an Aussie tearing down a Holden Cruze version and the buttons looked much more complicated than just snap on, they had to remove the entire control panel.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

BDCCruze said:


> Something like that would work. Issue is I can't get the spray into the spot where it's sticking. I found one video of an Aussie tearing down a Holden Cruze version and the buttons looked much more complicated than just snap on, they had to remove the entire control panel.


You may be able to get some into them by spraying with a straw at the connection point.


----------

